# Pretty little Hummingbird



## Soulmann (Dec 25, 2010)

I have aquired a model 646 Citation Hummingbird Made in Korea, but also has the Montreal Quebec Distributor mark on the label as well...

I have done some googling n whatnot, and really still have no better an idea of where n when this guitar was made, than when I started...

It is a wonderful little guitar with a big guitar sound, a very nice size for me, even though I am a fairly large man.

So am wondering what years these were availabe, were they a common model, cuz they kinda remind me of those ones you would see in Woolworth's n such.

Cool site, Glad I found it


----------



## Soulmann (Dec 25, 2010)

*Some pics of my new Citation*






































Looks to me like Mahogany sides, neck and bottom with Spruce top.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like you got yourself a nice little gem there.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That looks like a nice playing guitar!


----------



## Soulmann (Dec 25, 2010)

it is a wonderful playing and sounding guitar, but I have hunted all over the net and found nothing like it, nor anything with the type of headstock or lettering style.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

A nice copy of a Hummingbird. I see you found this site.
http://www.thefret.net/showthread.php?t=17353


----------



## mattghaggis (Oct 18, 2011)

*citation hummingbird, my old faithful*

I have that same guitar. My Dad bought it in Northern BC at a music shop in 1987 or 88. He told me when I was a kid that I could have it if I learned to play. I have been playing it for almost 20 years now. The hummingbird graphic is worn off, the finish on the frets is wearing off and there are a few other little cracks here and there but I am still playing it and it sounds pretty good. I just started trying to learn about it and found your posts. Don't really know anything else about the guitar though.


----------



## cmfoidart (Dec 10, 2011)

This one is for sale locally. Looks exactly like the one you have Soulmann. In your opinion, does it sound like a $100 guitar, a $300 guitar....?

I'm looking for two acoustics. A decent sounding cheap one to keep at the lake, and a nicer one (looking for a Yamaha FG730) for at home. I'm just a beginner, so my ears don't know the difference between a $100 and $1000 guitar! Thanks.

http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/cmfoidart/8916ki1_20.jpg


----------



## kohlsmith (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the exact same guitar... nice copy of the classic Gibson Hummingbird, nicely put together and has a great clean sound. I bought it used for $80 in 1987 from a guy who told me he paid $200 for it. He found it hard to play and I decided that it was worth doing some work on. The action was high... way too high. I switched to ultra-light strings - this brought the action down a bit. Next I filed down the block at the top of the neck and then I filed down the top 3 or 4 frets. It is way more playable now than when I got it, but it is still harder on the fingers than any other guitar I play. I also found it was hard to keep in tune... so I swapped out the cheap plastic machine heads for a set of quality stainless steel ones. Does it sound like a $300 guitar? Sure. But the sound isn't the only issue to take into consideration. I love my guitar because I've had it since I was a teenager and because I put a lot of love and care into it, but I would have a hard time actually recommending anyone else to buy one. Gibson now produces the same Hummingbird design under it's Epiphone label. For a few hundred dollars, you can get the same great looking guitar, with the same sound - only it is much easier to play.

Hummingbird


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice, some of those old guitars can really surprise you with the sound.


----------

